# Help Needed



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

I have tried all week to install windows 10
Fails every time.
I even used the mediatool and that failed too.
now I have some updates but they say optional
I have windows 7 service pack 1 Home prem.
on a dell Inspiron one 2320
I have 520 GB of free space
I have updated drivers and done numerous windows updates.
But windows 10 keeps downloading and then when it says ready to install it fails.
I have already updated on my laptop which had windows 8.1 and it worked fine...so I don't think it has anything to do with internet connection.
Thanks for your help.
If you need more info let me know.
destiny


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what error code is being reported ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

http://www.dell.com/support/content...ws-10-support/upgrade-to-windows-10?ref=win10


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

etaf said:


> what error code is being reported ?


8024005 and 80200001


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

seems a lot of people are having those errors
try this link
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
download and do the upgrade 
do not create a DVD


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

etaf said:


> seems a lot of people are having those errors
> try this link
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
> download and do the upgrade
> do not create a DVD


I already did that


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK give this a try

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/windows/comments/3eyrre


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

etaf said:


> OK give this a try
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/windows/comments/3eyrre


ok I'll let you know what happens....windows 10 is downloading now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

fingers crossed


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

etaf said:


> fingers crossed


WindowsUpdate_C1900107 already


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try unnstalling any third party antivirus , norton, mcafee
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...c1900107/06f453b3-88b3-4eb2-a7f9-9612968cf111
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...80240020/4df8fb02-4b31-445a-bf50-15749819e308


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

etaf said:


> try unnstalling any third party antivirus , norton, mcafee
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...c1900107/06f453b3-88b3-4eb2-a7f9-9612968cf111
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...80240020/4df8fb02-4b31-445a-bf50-15749819e308


I have to uninstall my antivirus program?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that appears to a common suggestion and solution 
not always


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

etaf said:


> that appears to a common suggestion and solution
> not always


so far I've tried to install a few times,but nothing works...I don't know what to do


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I tried four times on one PC to get windows 10 installed using the

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/windows/comments/3eyrre

It was 30th July, and I assumed that the MS servers where extremely busy as it was taking over 10hrs to download the information each time

Do you have any other third party software thats running in the background ?

try running sfc /scannow
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, but how big/full is the system reserve partition?

Open Disk Management:
Press the Windows flag key + R and in the open run field type: diskmgmt.msc (press enter)


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Greetings Destiny I am in almost the same boat as you with installation on win 7 (Dell Inspiron 560 Everything else is about the same 398GB free space)I'm getting the error code C190011F.


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

jetsguy said:


> Greetings Destiny I am in almost the same boat as you with installation on win 7 (Dell Inspiron 560 Everything else is about the same 398GB free space)I'm getting the error code C190011F.


Please let me know if you find a solution


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I can't say 100% that this will work, but you need a system reserved partition.

I would shrink the recovery partition by 400MB only.
_Check out post 2 in the link below on how to shrink a partition: _
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/c1900200-error-window-10-installation.1154314/

After doing the above I would go back into disk management and do the following:
With the 400MB of unallocated space create a new volume.
_(Right click on the unallocated space and select new volume) _
The new volume setup would be as follows:
Simple volume size in MB: 400 or whatever the max allowed is.
Do not assign a drive letter or drive path.
Check off next to "Format this volume with the following settings"
File System = NTFS
Allocation unit size = Default
Volume label: System Reserved

After all that, try installing Win10 again.


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

CoolBurn said:


> I can't say 100% that this will work, but you need a system reserved partition.
> 
> I would shrink the recovery partition by 400MB only.
> _Check out post 2 in the link below on how to shrink a partition: _
> ...


Sorry but I don't understand how to do this...


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

destinysolo said:


> Sorry but I don't understand how to do this...


Unfortunately, it has lots of little steps involved. 
I actually want to wait and see if JetsGuy is missing the system reserved partition also.


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

CoolBurn said:


> Unfortunately, it has lots of little steps involved.
> I actually want to wait and see if JetsGuy is missing the system reserved partition also.


Ok thanks....I seen it was suggested that after windows 10 downloads You should disconnect from the internet and disable your anti virus...but that didn't work either


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

I still haven't had any luck installing...anyone else? Error code now is C1900107


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try a clean boot of the old windows, the perform the upgrade. See here on how to do a clean boot: http://helpdeskgeek.com/windows-7/perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows-7/


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

I finally got windows 10 to download and install .... Here is what I did - I unplugged all external hard drives , I uninstalled a program called comodo program manager.
The update worked after that. Everything seems fine but my internet access icon is not right.
on my laptop its the bars but on my desktop it looks like a monitor screen with a plug - also in the action panel it say "no wireless adapter found"!
(I have a Dell Inspiron one 2320 and netgear) should I be concerned about this and what should I do?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you have WiFi also on your desktop machine? The internet access icon is like a monitor screen because you are using ethernet. Are you getting internet on the desktop machine?


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

lunarlander said:


> Do you have WiFi also on your desktop machine? The internet access icon is like a monitor screen because you are using ethernet. Are you getting internet on the desktop machine?


Yes on on my desktop now....what should I do???


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you mean 'yes' you have WiFi on your desktop or do you mean 'yes' you are getting internet on your desktop ?

If you have WiFi on your desktop and want to connect using it, then right click Start button, go to Control Panel, Device Manager, and check if there is a yellow icon beside your WiFi device. Right click on that WiFi network device and choose Update Driver.


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

lunarlander said:


> Do you mean 'yes' you have WiFi on your desktop or do you mean 'yes' you are getting internet on your desktop ?
> 
> If you have WiFi on your desktop and want to connect using it, then right click Start button, go to Control Panel, Device Manager, and check if there is a yellow icon beside your WiFi device. Right click on that WiFi network device and choose Update Driver.


Drivers are all updated. I need to get windows 10 to recognize my wireless adapter. I believe I am on the internet via bluetooth. Ethernet?
that's why the internet access icon is a monitor with a plug instead of the bars.


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

destinysolo said:


> Drivers are all updated. I need to get windows 10 to recognize my wireless adapter. I believe I am on the internet via bluetooth. Ethernet?
> that's why the internet access icon is a monitor with a plug instead of the bars.


BTW I have a netgear N300 wireless router


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a - Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you are using internet via Ethernet, there would be an ethernet cable plugged into the back of the PC. Just unplug that and see if you still get internet. Its the one with a jack that looks like a phone plug. It may be that ethernet overrides WiFi, as it is considered more reliable.


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I ended up uninstalling windows 10 for now.
thanks for all your help


----------



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

I wanted to touch base here for some more advice. After I installed windows 10 (sept 2015) I had a few problems, so I called Dell and I had to pay them to reinstall windows 7 and basically put my pc back to the way it was before windows 10. The tech told me that I would be able to install windows 10 in the future. its been a few months and the list on the Dell site hasn't changed for compatible pc's. My windows 10 logo on the other hand says my pc is good to go and is compatible. Should I upgrade or will I have the same ole problems? Am I stuck with windows 7?
thanks


----------

